# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Το δυόροφο με τα κοκατιλάκια μου!!!!

## Chrisman

Καλησπέρα σε όλους παιδιά!!!!! Καταρχάς θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω θερμά τη  Μυρσίνη για το κλουβί που μου χάρησε πριν από κανα μήνα. Αρχικά που  λέτε είχα ένα κλουβί που χωρούσε 2 κοκατίλ. Όμως όπως πολλοί ξέρετε  γέννησαν και έβγαλαν ένα αξιολάτρεφτο κοκατιλάκι!!!!!  :Happy0062:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Anim 26:  :Jumping0044:  :Youpi:   Έτσι όταν πήρα το κλουβάκι από την Μυρσίνη έκανα μια ωραία πατέντα και  το έδεσα πάνω από το δικό μου. Τα παπαγαλάκια μου το  καταευχαριστήθηκαν!!!!! :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:   Έχουν πολύ χώρο τώρα και αφού τους έβαλα και ξύλινες πατήθρες από  φυσικά κλαδιά τα ποδαράκια τους δεν σταματάνε να γυμνάζονται!!!! Όμως  τέλος με τα λόγια... Ας περάσουμε στις φωτογραφίες... :Happy:   :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:  :Anim 26:  :Big Grin:  :Happy0064: 
































_"Γεια σας είμαι ένα μικρό κοκατιλάκι 2μιση μηνών και τρελένομαι για τα χρωματιστά καλαμάκια"_












Και εδώ είναι πώς τοποθέτησα τις ξύλινες πατήθρες μέσα στο κλουβί.









*Και πάλι ευχαριστώ Μυρσίνη για αυτό το υπέροχο κλουβάκι σου. Πραγματικά μου χρησίμευσε πολύ!!!!* 

Υ.Γ. Ό,τι προτάσεις έχετε να κάνετε για να βελτιώσω το περιβάλλον τους και όποια απορία, γνώμη είναι δεκτές όλες!!!!!

----------


## moutro

Βρίσκω πολύ ωραία την πατέντα σου και τα πουλάκια σου κουκλάκια!!! Να κάνω μια ερώτηση για το μωράκι??? Του λέπιπουν φτεράκια στο κεφαλάκι ή είναι πολύ μικρό ακόμα? Ρωτάω γιατί και τον δικό μου 2 μηνών και κάτι τον πήρα, αλλά το φτέρωμα του ήταν ετοιμο..

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ειδικα αν ειναι αρσενικο το μωρο θα γινει πολυυυ ομορφο!!!!!

αν δεν τον μαδανε οι γονεις ψαξε να βρεις για πιο λογο του λυπουν φτερα,το εχεις δει να ξυνετε επιμονα? κανονικα θα επρεπε τωρα να ειναι σαν τους γονεις του!

----------


## Chrisman

Καταρχάς ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα ωραία σας λόγια... Τώρα όσον αφορά τα πούπουλα και εγώ την ίδια απορία έχω.. Κανονικά από ότι έχω δει έπρεπε ήδη να είναι γεμάτο....δεν το έχω δει ποτέ πάντως να ξύνεται ή κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## demis

Πολυ ομρφα και τα τρια. Ισως θελουν να ξαναζευγαρωσουν οι γονεις για αυτο το ξεπουπουλιαζουν! Παντως το κλουβι  ειναι πολυ καλο και μπραβο σου που το σκεφτηκες! Εχω κανει κ γω κατι αναλογο με δυο μεγαλουτσικες ζευγαρωστρες και σε λιγο καιρο θα παρω αλλες δυο για να το κανω τετραοροφο να το ευχαρηστηθουν τα κοκατιλακια μου!

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ωραια η πατεντα σου!! να σου ζησουν ειναι κουκλακια. παντα με υγεια!!

----------


## COMASCO

ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΖΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΚΟΚΑΤΙΛ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΠΑΤΕΝΤΑ.. :Bird1:

----------


## moutro

Αν το μικρό έχει απογαλακτιστεί που λογικά θα τρώει μόνο του πια, θα έλεγα να χαλάσεις για λίγο τη πατέντα σου, ή αν έχει άλλο κλουβάκι να το βάλεις μόνο του για λίγο καιρο να δεις τις κουτσουλιές του αρχικα αν είναι φυσιολογικές μήπως κάτι το ταλαιπωρεί. αν το κάνουν οι γονείς, σε λίγες μερες θα δεις πουπουλακια να βγαίνουν πάλι...

----------


## μαρια ν

Συμφωνω με την Μαρθα βγαλε το μωρο σε αλλο κλουβι γιατι και το δικο μου μικρο που ειναι 2 μιση μηνων
εχει ολο το πτερωμα της κονονικοτατα

----------


## vikitaspaw

Πολυ ωραια η πατεντα σου!! Σιγουρα θα το χαρουν τα μικρα σου!! Να μην πω οτι κ μενα με ανυσηχει το πτερωμα του μικρου...ψαξτο περισσοτερο δεν ειναι λογικο..αληθεια πεταει κανονικα??

----------


## mitsman

Επειδη το περασα και εγω μαλλον το εκανα οι γονεις για να το βγαλουν απο την φωλια!!!!!!
Να σου ζησει.... καλη πατεντα!!!!! Κατι αναλογο ειχε κανει και ο Θεμης για τα lovebird του!

----------


## Chrisman

> Πολυ ομρφα και τα τρια. Ισως θελουν να  ξαναζευγαρωσουν οι γονεις για αυτο το ξεπουπουλιαζουν! Παντως το κλουβι   ειναι πολυ καλο και μπραβο σου που το σκεφτηκες! Εχω κανει κ γω κατι  αναλογο με δυο μεγαλουτσικες ζευγαρωστρες και σε λιγο καιρο θα παρω  αλλες δυο για να το κανω τετραοροφο να το ευχαρηστηθουν τα κοκατιλακια  μου!


 Και αγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα και μάλλον ισχύει. Δεν είμαι απολύτως σίγουρος πάντως.





> Αν  το μικρό έχει απογαλακτιστεί που λογικά θα τρώει μόνο του πια, θα έλεγα  να χαλάσεις για λίγο τη πατέντα σου, ή αν έχει άλλο κλουβάκι να το  βάλεις μόνο του για λίγο καιρο να δεις τις κουτσουλιές του αρχικα αν  είναι φυσιολογικές μήπως κάτι το ταλαιπωρεί. αν το κάνουν οι γονείς, σε  λίγες μερες θα δεις πουπουλακια να βγαίνουν πάλι...


Θέλω να το χωρίσω απλά δεν έχω άλλο κλουβί και δύσκολα θα με αφήσουν  οι γονείς μου να αγοράσω άλλο. Λένε πως είναι ακριβά και θα πιάνει  παραπάνω χώρο... ::  ::  ::  ::  Όσον αφορά τις κουτσουλιές του μικρού δεν θα έλεγα ότι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, μακροσκοπικά τουλάχιστον, γιατί καθημερινά τις παρατηρώ όλες και δεν βρίσκω κάτι το παράξενο...





> Πολυ  ωραια η πατεντα σου!! Σιγουρα θα το χαρουν τα μικρα σου!! Να μην πω οτι  κ μενα με ανυσηχει το πτερωμα του μικρου...ψαξτο περισσοτερο δεν ειναι  λογικο..αληθεια πεταει κανονικα??


Το μικρό πετάει κανονικά και πλέον έχει μάθει να προσγειώνεται κανονικά χωρίς να μπουρδουκλώνεται ή να κουτουλάει!!!!  ::  :: 


*Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τα ωραία σας λόγια!!!! Σύντομα έρχονται και άλλες φωτογραφίες!!!!! Το τσουλουφάκι του μικρού μεγαλώνει και γίνεται λίγο άσπρο προς το τέλος**!!!!*

----------


## moutro

> Θέλω να το χωρίσω απλά δεν έχω άλλο κλουβί και δύσκολα θα με αφήσουν  οι γονείς μου να αγοράσω άλλο.



Μα... έχεις ήδη 2 κλουβάκια... Δεν χρειάζεσαι άλλο. Πραγματικά είναι τρομερή η ιδέα σου και ήδη την αντέγραψα εγώ (θα ενώσω 2 κλουβιά για να έχει πιο πολύ χώρο το σκιουράκι μας), αλλά κάνει κακό στο μωρό σου κ ειναι κρίμα...

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πολύ όμορφα κοκατιλ και κλουβί.
Το μωρό καλύτερα να το βάλεις μόνο του.

----------


## Chrisman

Θα πάω μάλλον να αγοράσω μια από αυτές τις μέρες κλουβί από ένα κατάστημα που λογικά τα έχει πολύ φθηνά (τα κοκατίλ τα έχει 25 ευρώ το ένα μόνο και όλα τα πουλάκια του τα έχει σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και φένονται υγιέστατα και καθαρά), αν δεν καταφέρω να φτιάξω μια βάση για το κλουβί.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Το μωράκι είναι ίδιο με τη μαμά του!!! Ωραία η πατέντα του κλουβιού! Να σκαρφαλώνουν ατελείωτα!! 
Κι εμένα πάντως, η Ζάχερ, είχε ολοκληρώσει το φτέρωμά της, πριν κλείσει μήνα...
Να σου ζήσουν!! Είναι πανέμορφα!

----------


## demis

Ναι Δημητρη αρχικα για τα lovebirds μου το εκανα αλλα επειδη μου εμεινε ενα τωρα το οποιο ψαχνω να το δωσω για να βρει παρεα. Θα το κανω τετραοροφο για κοκατιλακια

----------


## Chrisman

*Αν και με πολύ μεγάλη καθηστέρηση αναναιώνω αυτό το θέμα με φωτογραφίες και νέα από τα 6, πλέον, cockatiels μου. Στις 31 Οκτωβρίου, 
2 Νοεμβρίου και 4 Νοεμβρίου γεννήθηκαν ακόμα 3 κοκατιλομωράκια!!!!


Προειδοποιώ: οι φωτογραφίες είναι πάρα πολλές!!!!* 

*Εδώ είναι λίγων ημερών:*
    

*Ο μπαμπάς Φρίσκος επιβλέπει από ψηλά!!!*

   

*Εδώ ο γιος Τσίτσος (γύρω στους 5-6 μήνες όπου έχει ξεκινήσει να αλλάζει φτέρωμα στις πρώτες φωτογραφίες)!!!
*   
 

*Και εδώ ο Τσίτσος σήμερα που έχει εξελιχθεί σε ένα τρομερά περίεργο κοκατιλάκι!!!*

      



*Πάμε τώρα στη Μπέλλα το αλμπινάκι μου (μάλλον είναι θυληκό γιατί δεν τραγουδάει)!!!!!*

      
 

*Εδώ είναι η άλλη κορούλα η Βιόλα!!!*

 

 


*Και εδώ η πρωτότοκη, η Φωφώ!!!!!*









*Τέλος, η μανούλα η Λούνα η οποία περνάει πολύ δύσκολη πτερρόρια (έχει καραφλιάσει να φανταστείται)!!!*

   

*
Θα συνεχίσω να σας κρατάω ενήμερους με όλο και περισσότερες φωτογραφίες από τα μικρούλια μου!!!* ::  ::  ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Κουκλια ολα τους ενα κι ενα!  :Happy0045:

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Υπέροχα όλα τους!

----------


## vicky_ath

Χρήστο είναι πανέμορφα!! Κ πέτυχες φοβερό ζευγάρωμα αφού ο μπαμπάς ήταν φορέας whiteface και lutino!
To αλμπινάκι σου λοιπόν σύμφωνα με τη γενετική είναι σίγουρα θηλυκό!

Να σου ζήσουν λοιπόν!!!

(Σου έφτιαξα λίγο και τις φωτογραφίες, έτσι ώστε να είναι πιο ξεκούραστο να τις δούμε όλες!)

----------


## Chrisman

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια!!!
Βίκυ σε ευχαριστώ για τις φωτογραφίες. Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί να τις τακτοποιήσω έτσι!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Κουκλακια!  Να σου ζησουν! Αδυναμια στο αλμπινακι!

----------


## lagreco69

Χρηστο να τα χαιρεσαι!!! ειναι ολα τους πανεμορφα.  :Happy:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Εκπληκτικά.

----------


## Lina Orfanoudaki

Να τα χαιρεσαι μωρε τα γλυκουλινιααααααααααααααα  ααααααααααααααααααααααααα  αααααα.

----------


## vasilakis13

Να τα χαρεσαι! ειναι πανεμορφα (ειδικα το αλμπινακι  :Happy:  )  :Youpi:

----------


## Chrisman

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Happy:

----------


## Chrisman

Καλή σας μέρα!!! Ορίστε φωτογραφίες και 2 βιντεάκια από τα κοκατιλάκια μου που τσακίζουν το καλαμπόκι!!!!!














Και εδώ η Φωφώ κάνει το πρωινό της μπανάκι. Το βίντεο δεν ξέρω γιατί βγήκε έτσι :: , πάντως δεν κρατούσα ανάποδα το κινητό μου!!!!  ::   :trash: 

Θα στραβολαιμιάσετε λιγουλάκι αλλά τι να κάνουμε!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Τους αρεσει πολυ το καλαμποκι, να τα χαιρεσαι!!! Χρηστο. 

Το συρμα εγω θα το εβγαζα, γιατι ειναι επικινδυνο  και θα τους εβαζα ενα στηριγμα φρουτων για παπαγαλους. 



* Το τελευταιο Video μπορεις να το γυρισεις μεσα απο το Photobucket σου.  :Happy: 

Πατωντας edit επανω αριστερα. 



Mετα orientation, οταν γυρισει κανεις κλικ στο replace original και τελος save.

----------


## Chrisman

> Τους αρεσει πολυ το καλαμποκι, να τα χαιρεσαι!!! Χρηστο. 
> 
> Το συρμα εγω θα το εβγαζα, γιατι ειναι επικινδυνο  και θα τους εβαζα ενα στηριγμα φρουτων για παπαγαλους. 
> 
> 
> 
> * Το τελευταιο Video μπορεις να το γυρισεις μεσα απο το Photobucket σου. 
> 
> Πατωντας edit επανω αριστερα. 
> ...



Σε ευχαριστώ!!! Δεν το ήξερα!!! Το σύρμα μόνο για να το στιρίζω το έχω και μετά το βγάζω!!!

----------


## Chrisman

*Για κοιτάξτε, για κοιτάξτε τι σας έχω...!!!*  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Party0035:  :Party0035:  :Party0035:  :Party0035: 



*Μετά από 3 βδομάδες προετοιμασίας (δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω και 4η βδομάδα γιατί όταν χώρισα το ζευγάρι από τα παιδιά του, την ίδια μέρα ο Φρίσκος βάτεψε για πρώτη φορά τη Λούνα) να δούμε τι αποτελέσματα θα έχουμε. Από αύριο μέχρι και το Σάββατο περιμένω το πρώτο αυγουλάκι. Η Λούνα όλο και παχαίνει, ενώ ο Φρίσκος δεν με αφήνει ούτε φαγητό και νερό να τους βάλω, είναι υπερπροστατευτικός!!!
*

----------


## vasilakis13

Αντε με το καλο να δεις παλι κοκατιλακια!!!
δεν ειναι πολυ κοντα οι γεννες μεταξυ τους? επισης εμενα εχει γινει το πρωτο βατεμα αλλα δεν ακολουθησε καποιο αλλο,αλλαξα και μερια τη φωλια και δεν εμπαιναν για μια μερα, δεν εχω δει καποια αλλαγη στη συμπεριφορα του παρη οποτε δεν περιμενω αυγουλακια,ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## Chrisman

Η προηγούμενη γέννα που βλέπεις στις φωτογραφίες στα προηγούμενα posts είναι από πέρσι τον Οκτώβρη, απλά εγώ άργησα πολύ να τις ανεβάσω γιατί λόγω φροντηστηρίων και σχολείου δεν άνοιγα καν τον υπολογιστή. Επίσης έχω κάνει λάθος στις ημερομηνίες, είναι 30 Σεπτεμβρίου, 2 Οκτωβρίου και 4 Οκτωβρίου αντίστοιχα. Ας το διορθώσει κάποιος admin αν μπορεί. 

Πόσος καιρός έχει περάσει από το πρώτο βάτεμα;;;

----------


## vasilakis13

αα δικο μου λαθος, μπερδευτηκα γιατι εγραφες οτι αφου χωρισες τα μικρα απο τους γονεις αρχισε το βατεμα ξανα οποτε νομιζα οτι μεσολαβουν 2 μηνες,αφου τοτε ξερω οτι απογαλακτιζονται τα μικρα,απλα εσυ απ οτι φαινεται τα κρατησες περισσοτερο για να ειναι ολα μαζι παρεα  :Happy: 
περιπου το σαββατοκυριακο θα κλεισει μια βδομαδα(και 1-2 μερες) αλλα δεν θα επρεπε να βλεπω αλλαγη στη συμπεριφορα?επισης δεν θα επρεπε να συνεχισουν να βατεβονται?και να μπαινουν πιο συχνα στη φωλια η να γινουν πιο αγρια?ο αρσενικος ειδικα δεν με εχει φυσηξει ποτε και στη φωλια απο τοτε που της αλλαξα θεση δεν μπαινουν τοσο συχνα,μπαινουν μονο κυριως το μεσημερι

----------


## Chrisman

Τότε δεν θα έχεις αυγά λογικά. Εκτώς αν κάνει η θυληκιά από μόνη της απλά και μόνο για να γεμίσει τη φωλιά που έβαλες. Καλήτερα να απομακρύνεις τη φωλιά και να κάνεις άλλη μια εβδομάδα προετοιμασία και μετά ξαναβάλτην και βλέπεις...

----------


## vasilakis13

θα περιμενω πρωτα να περασει η βδομαδα για να σιγουρευτω οτι δεν εχουν και μετα θα τη βγαλω

----------


## Chrisman

Πάντως αν σου κάνουν αυγά τώρα κατά 90% θα είναι άσπορα. Η κοιλιά της θυληκιάς είναι μήπως κάπως φουσκωμένη;;;

----------


## vasilakis13

Δηλαδή ένα βατεμα δεν αρκεί ε?
Δε παρατηρώ κάτι άλλα και την προηγούμενη φορά που έκανα ασπορα δεν είχα δει κάτι  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chrisman

*Όχι το ένα βάτεμα δεν αρκεί. Πρέπει να γίνεται σε καθημερινή βάση. Κοίτα πώς πρέπει να είναι η κοιλιά της θυληκιάς σου*




*Λογικά αύριο θα έχω το 1ο αυγό!!!! Α, και κάτι ακόμα οι κουτσουλιές της θυληκιάς σου θα έχουν ασυνήθιστα μεγάλο μέγεθος την περίοδο που θα γεννήσει τα αυγά της.*

----------


## xrisam

Είναι όμως η θυληκία σου....γυναικάρα!!!

----------


## Chrisman

χαχα.. ευχαριστώ!!!! ::

----------


## vasilakis13

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ χρηστο,δεν το ηξερα οτι γινεται ετσι!ειναι μεγαλη  η διαφορα,εχω την εντυπωση οτι επειδη δεν της εδινα σουπιοκοκαλο η φρουτα και λαχανικα σε καθημερινη βαση κατα την πρωτη της ασπορη γεννα χωρις αρσενικο στο κλουβι(δεν ημουν μελος του φορουμ και δεν ηξερα ποια ειναι η ενδεδειγμενη διατροφη) δεν φουσκωσε τουλαχιστον τοσο πολυ η κοιλια της και εκανε μικροτερα απο το φυσιολογικο αυγα,υπαρχει τετοια περιπτωση? εγω πιστευω οτι ηταν πολυ μικρα και η κοιλια της δεν ειχε καμια σχεση με αυτη!

----------


## Chrisman

Παρακαλώ Βασίλη. Σαφώς και υπάρχει αυτή η περίπτωση. Η έλλειψη ασβεστίου είναι η κυριότερη αιτία για τα παραμορφωμένα αυγά (είτε αυτά είναι μεγαλήτερα είτε μικρότερα).

----------


## vasilakis13

αυτο υποπτευθηκα κι εγω! τωρα παντως δεν ειναι καθολου φουσκωμενη η κοιλια της οποτε θα τη βγαλω τη φωλια,μετα απο καμια βδομαδα την ξαναβαζω.

----------


## Chrisman

Και ναι σήμερα γεννήθηκε το πρώτο αυγουλάκι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Chrisman

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι... Τα παπαγαλάκια τα έχω έξω αυτή τη στιγμή και φυσάει λίγο. Όλη μέρα είχε συνεφειά. Τους έχω βάλει κούτα που προστατεύει τη φωλιά και κουβέρτα. Αυτά δεν μπαίνουν μέσα όμως στη φωλιά. Να βάλω όλο το κλουβί στο δωμάτιο και μετά αύριο το πρωί να τα βγάλω πάλι έξω;;;;;

----------


## lagreco69

Χρηστο εαν μετακινησεις το κλουβι τους τωρα, κατα 85% θα την παρατησουν την φωλια τους. 

Φοβουνται την κουβερτα και την κουτα για αυτο δεν μπαινουν στην φωλια τους, αφαιρεσε τα. και εγω εξω τα εχω, δεν παθαινουν κατι εαν δεν τα χτυπαει αμεσα ο αερας και δεν τα πιανει η βροχη.

----------


## Chrisman

Κουβέρτα τους βάζω κάθε μέρα. Δεν τη φοβούνται καθόλου. Χωρίς κουβέρτα φοβάμαι να τα αφήσω γιατί κάνει κάπως ψύχρα και το βράδυ κατά τις 3-4 θα κάνει ακόμα περισσότερη... Τώρα βέβαια μπήκε ο αρσενικό μέσα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα κάτσει και όλο το βράδυ. Συνήθως δεν περιμένουν μέχρι να γεννηθεί και το 2° αυγό για να κλωσήσουν;;; Ή κάνω λάθος;;;;

----------


## lagreco69

Οταν κανει και το τελευταιο θα καθησουν να τα κλωσησουν.

----------


## Chrisman

Μάλιστα... Και τώρα δηλαδή που κάθεται ο αρσενικός πάνω από το αυγό δεν σημαίνει τίποτα;;;;

----------


## lagreco69

Δεν ξερω τι του κανει.. αυτα οπωσδηποτε ξερουν καλυτερα απο εμας.  :Happy:

----------


## Chrisman

Αυτό να μου πεις... Θα αφήσω λοιπόν τη φύση να κάνει τη δουλειά της...!!!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Και το δεύτερο αυγό βγήκε σήμερα το πρωί. Η μικρή μου πιστή στα ραντεβού της!!! χεχε Δεν έγραψα από το πρωί γιατί δούλευα...!!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Παιδιά η Λούνα σαν να βιάζεται πολύ... Σήμερα το απόγευμα μου έκανε και το 3° αυγό!!!!

----------


## xrisam

Μπράβο η Λούνα...

----------


## xristina_konta

Αντε με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Χριστίνα!!! Λογικά αύριο το πρωί θα έρθει και το 4°!!!!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Ήρθε και το 4° χθες το πρωί!!!! Δεν έχω δει ακόμα κανένα αυγό αν είναι γόνιμο ή όχι. Δεν θέλω να τα ενοχλήσω καθόλου!!!

----------


## Chrisman

*Μείναμε στα 4 αυγά λοιπόν... Δεν βλέπω να φουσκώνει άλλο η κοιλίτσα της Λούνας. Αυτές είναι οι δύο πρώτες φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα από τα αυγά!!! Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά. Σήμερα που ο καιρός ήταν πολύ καλήτερος από τις προηγούμενες μέρες βγήκαν και οι δυο έξω και χάρηκαν τον ήλιο μαζί με το μπανάκι τους!!!!*

----------


## BillMat

Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα !! Φανταζομαι ποσο υπεροχη εμπειρια ειναι ...!

 :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## xristina_konta

Χρηστο ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα!!!Ελεγξε το πριονιδι της φωλιας,μου φαινεται λιγο και ισως χρειαζεται συμπληρωμα.

----------


## Chrisman

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Χριστίνα είχα βάλει πολύ στην αρχή αλλά το πετάξανε το περισσότερο έξω. Μπόρει και να φαίνεται έτσι επειδή η φωλιά είναι μεγάλη... δεν ξέρω... Πάντως όταν βρω και πάλι ευκαιρία θα σε ακούσω και θα το συμπληρώσω. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα το συμπληρώσω όταν (και αν) σκάσει μύτη το πρώτο μικρό έτσι ώστε να ελαχιστοποιήσω την πιθανότητα εμφάνισης splayed legs. Ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή!!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!!! Το πρώτο κοκατιλάκι φτάνει σιγά-σιγά. Ακούω πολλά και έντονα τιτιβίσματα αλλά υπάρχουν και τα 4 αυγά μέσα. Λογικά στο επόμενο 12ωρο θα γεννηθεί!!!  ::  ::

----------


## vasilakis13

ζηλευωωωωω!!! 
αντε με το καλο να σου ρθουν!

----------


## Chrisman

Καλημέρα παιδιά!!! Χθες το βράδυ που λέτε γυρνάω σπίτι και ακούω πάλι πολλά τιτιβίσματα. Ανοίγω λίγο τη φωλιά και τι να δω;;; Τον Φρίσκο να ταΐζει το μικρούλι!!! Περιτό να σας πω ότι όλη νύχτα τον τάιζαν ασταμάτητα!!! Λογικά θα είναι ένα μικρό αλμπινάκι (whiteface lutino δηλαδή) γιατί έχει άσπρο χνουδάκι, ή whiteface σκέτο, δεν τα ξέρω και πολύ καλά. Ορίστε και μερικα βίντεο και φωτο!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Χρήστο καλημέρα! Να σου ζήσει το μικράκι!
Αλμπινάκι δε νομίζω... wf σίγουρα εφόσον έχει άσπρο χνούδι! Αν έχει και κόκκινα μάτια τότε μόνο θα ειναι αλμπίνο!

----------


## Chrisman

οκ Βίκυ σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Ακόμα είναι νωρίς βέβαια γιατί τα έχει κλειστά τα ματάκια του. Φένονται μάυρα όμως απο έξω...

----------


## vicky_ath

Δεν έχει σημασία... το κόκκινο ξεχωρίζει έντονα από την πρώτη μέρα ακόμα και ας είναι κλειστά τα μάτια!  :winky:

----------


## Chrisman

Σήμερα γεννήθηκε και το 2° μικρό!!!! Με κίτρινο χνουδάκι αυτό!!!!



το τελευταίο είναι βιντεάκι

----------


## vicky_ath

Ααα... γλυκούλια!!!!! Να σου ζήσει και το δεύτερο!

Μου έλειψαν τα κοκατιλομωρά... μόλις γυρίσω Νάξο νομίζω θα ξεκινήσω διατροφική προετοιμασία στα ζευγάρια μας!!

----------


## Chrisman

Καλά θα κάνεις!!! Είναι πανέμορφα!!! Βέβαια θα στενοχωριέσαι μετά που θα τα χαρίσεις αλλά....

----------


## demis

ωππ και ασπρουλι και κτιτρινουλι χνουδακι!!! ανυπομωνω να μεγλαώσουν να δουμε χρώματα  και στα δικα σου και στα δικά μου!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Να σου ζήσουν!!! Γλυκές χνουδωτές μπαλίτσες!!

----------


## Chrisman

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!!! Βγήκε και το τρίτο σήμερα!!! Και αυτό με άσπρο χνουδάκι!!! Να δούμε τώρα τι θα βγουν... Ελπίζω να βγει κάποιο αρσενικό wf!!!!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Μάλλον μείναμε με 3/4. Σήμερα έπρεπε να βγει το 4° αλλά δυστυχώς δεν βγήκε. Θα το αφήσω ακόμα 3-4 μέρες και μετά θα το πετάξω. Το πρώτο (8 ημερών) άνοιξε τα ματάκια του!!! Τα άλλα 2 (5 και 4 ημερών) έχουν το ίδιο περίπου μέγεθος μιας και έχουν μόνο μια μέρα διαφορά. 



Και ένα βιντεάκι:

(Στο background ακούγεται και η Πέπη το loverd μου)

Έχω όμως και ένα πρόβλημα... Νομίζω ότι δεν τα ταΐζουν αρκετά. Τα ακούω να τα ταΐζουν πολλές φορές αλλά δεν βλέπω να χωρταίνουν...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

τι γλυκες μωρε! φτου φτου! λατρευω wf! να τα χαιρεσαι Χρηστο!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία!!! Γέμισε το forum κοκατίλ...  :winky:

----------


## Chrisman

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Όντως παντού βλέπω γέννες κοκατίλ!!! Ευτυχώς τα έχουν ταΐσει πολύ τωρα που τα είδα... δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα!!!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Λοιπόν, εμείς όλο και μεγαλώνουμε και αρχίζουμε να βγάζουμε και τα καρφάκια!!!

Το πρώτο εδώ 10 ημερών 






Το δεύτερο εδώ 8 ημερών 







Και το τρίτο και τελευταίο εδώ 7 ημερών 





Και τώρα οι σημερινές όπου είναι αντίστοιχα 12, 10 και 9 ημερών!!!

Το 1°






Εδώ το 2° που λογικά είναι λουτινάκι έχει και κόκκινα ματάκια (αυτό το παρατήρησε ο φίλος και συμφοιτητής μου Σπύρος (Spyros95)





Και το 3°

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

λουτινακι ειναι και σκετη γλυκα! οπως και τα υπολοιπα! να τα χαιρεσαι Χρηστο!

----------


## Chrisman

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Νικόλα!!! Και εσύ να χέρεσαι τα δικά σου πουλάκια!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

1 λουτινάκι (κοριτσάκι δηλαδή) και 2 wf! Nα τα χαίρεσαι!!

----------


## Chrisman

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Βίκυ.... Γιατί όμως θηλυκό;;; Εξήγησέ το μου λίκο γιατί αυτά δεν τα έχω καταλάβει καθόλου....!!! Έχω πείξει εν τω μεταξύ με θηλυκά!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Ο αρσενικός σου είναι normal grey split to wf+lutino! Μόνο έτσι εξηγείται το ότι έβγαλες lutino πουλάκι! 
Και είναι σίγουρα θηλυκό γιατί για να ήταν αρσενικό θα έπρεπε να ήταν και η θηλυκιά σου λουτίνο!

"Δυστυχώς" τα γονίδια wf και lutino στον αρσενικό σου είναι σε διαφορετικά χρωμοσώματα απ'ότι φαίνεται, αλλιώς θα έβγαζες και wf lutino (albino)!

----------


## Chrisman

Μα έχω βγάλει και αλμπινάκι σε προηγούμενη γέννα!!!! Οπότε είναι στο ίδιο χρωμόσωμα;;;

----------


## vicky_ath

Α σωστά! Δεν το θυμόμουν αυτό! Χμμμ... τότε είναι στο ίδιο και είχαμε μάλλον επιχιασμό!

----------


## Chrisman

Που σημαίνει....;;;;;;  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

*Γενετική: Το φαινόμενο του επιχιασμού (genetic crossover)*

----------


## Chrisman

Ωραία!!! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Βίκυ!!! Θα το διαβάσω με προσοχή!!!

----------


## BillMat

Ειναι τρελα !!  :Love0033:  :Happy0064:  :Love0033:  :Happy0064:  :Love0033:  :Happy0064:  :Love0033:  :Happy0064:  :Love0033: 

Ολα τους γλυκες !!

Να σου ζησουν και να τα χαιρεσε !!  :Happy:

----------


## xristina_konta

Ειναι υπεροχα και τα τρια τους!!!!!!Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!Με το καλο και στο κλαδι!!!!!

----------


## demis

Το pied white face εγω δεν θα το έδινα με τίποτα!!!!!!!!!!! φαντάσου εδώ και το κοινό χρώμα να έχουν δε θες να αποχωρηστείς κανένα, στην περιπτωσή σου  η μoνη λύση ειναι να τα κρατήσεις  όλα.   ::

----------


## Chrisman

Ποιο είναι pied wf;;;; Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να τα κρατήσω όλα... Μόνο το λουτινάκι θα κρατήσω.. Τα άλλα 2 θα τα δώσω!!!  :sad:

----------


## demis

Αυτό που έχει άσπρο τσουλούφι! Τότε τυχερός αυτός που θα το πάρει. Ε ναι δε γίνεται να τα κρατάς όλα γιατί όσο να πείς θέλουν  τα κλουβιά τους το ταίρι τους και όλα αυτά. Είναι δύσκολο να τα αποχωρίζεσαι αλλά μετά η χαρά που παίρνεις  όταν τα βλέπεις να τα φροντίζουν  και να σε ευχαριστούν άνθρωποι που τους έκανες αυτό το δώρο ειναι τεράστια. Εγώ λέω αυτή τη στιγμή να κρατήσω 2 μικράκια  αλλά δέν παίζει να ασχοληθώ ξανα αυτό τον καιρό με αναπαραγωγή ιδικά αν πάω και φαντάρος του χρόνου έτσι κι αλλιώς δε γίνεται γιατί μόνο εγω΄ασχολούμαι με τα κοκατίλ στο σπίτι.

----------


## Chrisman

Θα το πάρει ένας συμφοιτητής μου, ο Σπύρος (Spyros95) που έχω αναφέρει και πιο πάνω. Έχει και αυτός μανία με τους παπαγάλους!!! Τυχερός είναι!! ΠΟΛΥ ΤΥΧΕΡΟΣ!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## geo_ilion

χωρις πολλα λογια χρηστο πανεμορφα τα πουλακια σου να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## toykaki

πολυ ωραιο να το χαιρεσε...

----------

